# Flaky scales on feet



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Do birds shed the scales on their feet like reptiles? I have a new cockatiel and its feet are just a little flaky. It looks like the way my bearded dragon sheds it skin. However, my other two cockatiels don't have flaky feet and I don't know if I have ever noticed them having flaky feet. I have also noticed that she often stands on one foot or the other, which I thought was a sign of contentment, but now I am not so sure. Maybe her feet are bothering her?


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Hmmm; It can be a low humidity problem... but if your other birds don't have it, then you might be looking to a bigger problem. 
This is a post I found about scaly feet, face or beak . I think you should read it . It states major problems like mites that can be causing your cockatiel to have dry looking feet. 

http://www.ehow.com/about_6308179_dry-feet-cockatiels.html

Good Luck !


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link. She is in quarantine in another room, so she hasn't been around my birds yet. When I got her, the substrate she was in was walking around in was like pine chips. Do you think that could cause her feet to be dry and scaly?

I really hope that it isn't mites. I will call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if the chips would make her feet dry. One of my birds has wood shavings on the bottom of his cage because he was very ill and I needed to keep him warm. I checked his feet and they are not dry. 
I hope your tiel doesn't have mites. Maybe we are worrying too much. 

I am sure there's other members on the forum who have had experience with dry feet and who can help you out. Lets just hope they answer to the thread soon.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

There can also be two other reasons why. Do you have sand-perches? Sometimes, they cause the feet to be worn and scale. The other reason could be that your possibly not washing them? Or maybe just not often enough? If you aren't bathing them, you aren't moisterizing their feet. I know this might sound wierd, but birds get dry skin too.


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

She doesn't have a sand perch yet. I hadn't thought about not having a bath. I just got her, so I don't know if she was bathed or not. They really aren't that bad and are already looking better than they did when I first got her. I think I will wait to see if they keep getting better. I will make sure to bathe her. If they don't, I will take a day off of work to take her to the vet, since its a two hour drive. 

Thank you so much for your posts. They really made me feel better. Its not like mites would be the end of the world, but I don't want any of my babies to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My breeder told me I may need to moisturise my tiel's feet at some point should they become a bit dry, she recommended a drop of antibacterial solution (Dettol, if you have it - I'm not saying it's safe but that's what she recommended) mixed with 100% pure high grade olive oil (not cooking olive oil) and to paint that on their feet with a paintbrush/cosmetics brush and rub it in a little for them. Might help?


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my tiels have scaly feet too...I let him sit in the shower and usually after that his feet seem to be better...I would definitely try the bath...hopefully that is all it is.


----------

